# Quiescent Ulcerative Colitis



## jameelalewis (Apr 9, 2016)

Pt's ulcerative colitis status is quiescent.  Pt has been off meds for 8 months and has had no symptoms.  Is this is still coded as 556.9?


----------



## Bernadette10 (Apr 10, 2017)

Good question. I think if it's no longer being treated and the patient is not taking any meds for it, it should be coded as history.  If the patient was taking meds to keep it quiescent, then maybe it should be coded since there's still ongoing treatment. I'd be interested to hear someone else's opinion if that was the case.


----------

